# Grafiktreiber DEinstallieren



## Sergo (22. Januar 2004)

Hello !

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie ich von meinem, Laptop die Grafikkarte KOMPLETT deinstallieren kann, mit den alten Treibern und auch vom Reg_Editor ?

Hab eine Mobility ATI Radeon 7500 

thx anyway


----------



## blubber (23. Januar 2004)

> Laptop die Grafikkarte KOMPLETT deinstallieren kann, mit den alten Treibern und auch vom Reg_Editor ?


Jep, Platte killen, Windows neu installieren  
Glaube nicht, dass man bei einer Deinstallation 100% entfernen kann, wobei das auch nicht unbedingt nötig ist, wenn Resteinträge in der Registry nicht komplett entfernt werden.
Man kann ja immernoch diverse Registry Tools drüberlaufen lassen.

bye


----------

